# TheMailMans got an upgrade coming!



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry I'm to excited to hold it in. Check out the new toys I am getting in this week!

ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ AMD 990FX
ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s...

Swiftech Polaris 120
Swiftech Polaris 120 120mm Hydraumatic High Perfor...

G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 S...

I'm so stoked! All new BSOD here I come! Ill post pics when I get eveything in on Friday.


----------



## gumpty (Jun 15, 2011)

Is this a present to yourself for reaching 10k posts?

You sneaky so-and-so.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 15, 2011)

nice upgrade,, ram looks sick :0)   is there one just like it with cas8? or 7?


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry I'm to excited to hold it in. Check out the new toys I am getting in this week!



You little kid you! I can totally relate to this.

Enjoy.


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 15, 2011)

Got that same ram, it's awesome!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> nice upgrade,, ram looks sick :0)   is there one just like it with cas8? or 7?



Nothing thats on the QVL. Whats interesting is this is a BD board and none of the RAM on the QVL was under 9 cas. I wonder if the high lat. will not effect BD as it does the Phenom II.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats MailMan.  That is a sick board and damn nice ram.  Can't wait for pics.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

aiming for 4ghz are you?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> aiming for 4ghz are you?



I'd say more aiming for bulldozer.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> I'd say more aiming for bulldozer.



got to have something to do till then


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope your PSU has both and 8-pin and a 4+4-pin CPU power connectors. 







Hopefully I'll have one of my own soon enough.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 15, 2011)

let us know how that mba works will yah. got a client whose currently looking at it. subscribed


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 15, 2011)

You're a lucky man, that's a very nice motherboard.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I hope your PSU has both and 8-pin and a 4+4-pin CPU power connectors.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42593&stc=1&d=1308152478
> 
> ...



This is what I have.....

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V v2.2 SLI Certified...

Should be ok no?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Not exactly... It's got the potential to affect your overclocking, as your PSU only has the 4+4.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Not exactly... It's got the potential to affect your overclocking, as your PSU only has the 4+4.



All I see is two 4 pin connectors on that board


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

One 4-pin has a cover on it...the one on the left...its actually an 8-pin.

It'll work fine; you could try 4 in one, and 4 in the other, but when you run into issues clocking your CPU, you'll know why. It's only going to have an effect near the extreme-side of clocks,IMHO.


Keep in mind I do not have one, so you COULD be perfectly fine with just the 8-pin connected..I am not sure. I do know, however, that that additional 4-pin is there for a reason.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> One 4-pin has a cover on it...the one on the left...its actually an 8-pin.
> 
> It'll work fine; you could try 4 in one, and 4 in the other, but when you run into issues clocking your CPU, you'll know why. It's only going to have an effect near the extreme-side of clocks.



Ah ok. Well I wont be doing any extreme OC. Maybe just to 4ghz thats about it. As long as my current PSU will work for even stock thats all I care about. Dammit Dave you scared the shit out of me.

So what do I do? Divide the two 4 pins? Or plug in the 8 and leave one 4 pin open?


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah ok. Well I wont be doing any extreme OC. Maybe just to 4ghz thats about it. As long as my current PSU will work for even stock thats all I care about. Dammit Dave you scared the shit out of me.



I was going to say the same thing - you can zoom on the image @ newegg... You might want to avoid using the on-board 4-pin molex for anything that draws a lot... but then again, that's probably draws off the 24 pin connector.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

You know, I checked the manual right away, and it doesn't say. 

The Molex, Sasqui, is there for PCIe power delivery. Pretty sure MailMan is only going to use a single VGA, so he doesn't need to plug that one in at all. I'm more concerned about CPU VRMs.

the manual says the 8-pin must be populated or the system will not boot..no mention if the extra 4-pin is required.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You know, I checked the manual right away, and it doesn't say.
> 
> The Molex, Sasqui, is there for PCIe power delivery. Pretty sure MailMan is only going to use a single VGA, so he doesn't need to plug that one in at all. I'm more concerned about CPU VRMs.
> 
> the manual says the 8-pin must be populated or the system will not boot..no mention if the extra 4-pin is required.



Here's all it says in the manual:








It looks as if even a single 4 pin would suffice.  If you've got 8 pins, you're golden.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> Here's all it says in the manual:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110615/ASUS_ROG.png
> 
> ...



So I should be ok? So confused.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Check the manual again. It says:



> Do not forget to connect the 8-pin EATX power plug; otherwise the system will not boot



Page 55.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Check the manual again. It says:
> 
> 
> 
> Page 55.



So my PSU isnt enough?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

No, i think you will be fine with 8-pin alone. But the manual is not clear on that..as you can see by what both Sasqui and I have posted.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> No, i think you will be fine with 8-pin alone. But the manual is not clear on that..as you can see by what both Sasqui and I have posted.


Looking at that I think I will be ok if I only run one VGA. As a matter of fact they (Asus) put a cap on 50% of the 8 pin. WTF? Yet the manual said I need the full thing.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

VGA has nothing to do with it. for the VGA, extra power plug is just above the PCIe slots, molex form-factor, for using 3 or more VGAs, or 2 high-power ones.


The 4-pin EATX connector is for the CPU VRM, something completely different. The board is capable of providing 500W to the CPU, but I doubt you'll go over 300 or so, which and 8-pin is sufficient for.

What I do not know is if the other hpases are powered by the 8-pin as well as teh 4-pin, or if you need a plug in each section...very weird design.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> VGA has nothing to do with it. for the VGA, extra power plug is just above the PCIe slots, molex form-factor, for using 3 or more VGAs, or 2 high-power ones.
> 
> 
> The 4-pin EATX connector is for the CPU VRM, something completely different.



What about the cap on half the 8pin?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah, with low-power CPUs you could use jsut 4-pin in 8-pin plug. Far from optimal though.

Then we have the secondary 4-pin. it adds power for the top area of phases? I dunno.

Didn't want ya to get worried or nothing, just be aware of this, and if you have issues, it'd be one of the first things i check.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats man. 

*I....AM....SOOOO....JEALOUS....RIGHT....NOW.*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> yeah, with low-power CPUs you could use jsut 4-pin in 8-pin plug. Far from optimal though.
> 
> Then we have the secondary 4-pin. it adds power for the top area of phases? I dunno.
> 
> Didn't want ya to get worried or nothing, just be aware of this, and if you have issues, it'd be one of the first things i check.



So with a 4 pin only in the 8pin slot and the other 4 pin the other 4 pin slot I should be ok?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So with a 4 pin only in the 8pin slot and the other 4 pin the other 4 pin slot I should be ok?



Well, that's what I do not know.

It's either THAT, or just the 8-pin. Not 100% sure. I'd try jsut hte 8-pin first, and if that doesn't work, then I'd do both 4-pins.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I just looked and without taking my case apart all I can do is the single 8 pin.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

I tihnk it should work. Key word is SHOULD. If it doesn't, jsut mail it to me.

Actual nix that. No postal service here, posties got locked out yesterday.

Which is a huge pain..I was gonna ship Easy the "server" today. Grrr.


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 15, 2011)

May I ask why you are going for the Swiftech over what you already have?

This review says you'll be a few degrees better than what you have but much louder.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/39...igh_performance_cpu_cooler_review/index6.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> yeah, with low-power CPUs you could use jsut 4-pin in 8-pin plug. Far from optimal though.
> 
> Then we have the secondary 4-pin. it adds power for the top area of phases? I dunno.
> 
> Didn't want ya to get worried or nothing, just be aware of this, and if you have issues, it'd be one of the first things i check.



It is more likely that the two plugs are wired together, so it doesn't matter where the 12v is coming from, it is all going to the same place.  You could probably populate the 4-pin alone and the board would still boot, but there is no reason to do that.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, i do beleive you are right, Newtekie, but being as odd as it is, I had to mention something.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> It is more likely that the two plugs are wired together, so it doesn't matter where the 12v is coming from, it is all going to the same place.  You could probably populate the 4-pin alone and the board would still boot, but there is no reason to do that.



So I can get away with the just the 8pin? and leave that extra 4pin open?

Also down the line Ill wanna upgrade the PSU what Corsair has this connection?


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So my PSU isnt enough?





cadaveca said:


> No, i think you will be fine with 8-pin alone. But the manual is not clear on that..as you can see by what both Sasqui and I have posted.



The two pages seem to be ambiguous, but both agree that 1 x 8-pin is OK.  What does the Corsair PSU have for the second MB plug?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

It only has one 4+4 CPU connector. Which is why I brought this up in the first place.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 15, 2011)

So with this board is it safe to use both the 8 pin and 4 pin? 

Or is it just one or the other?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> The two pages seem to be ambiguous, but both agree that 1 x 8-pin is OK.  What does the Corsair PSU have for the second MB plug?



Just the 8 pin (4+4) and the 24 pin.



So what PSU do I need?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> So with this board is it safe to use both the 8 pin and 4 pin?
> 
> Or is it just one or the other?



Yes, for extreme overclocking both the 8-pin and the 4-pin are "required", and are perfectly safe(you'd think). Its possible that some PSUs may have issues with both connected, however, which is why i am puzzled by the ambiguous nature of the manual. Imma gonna have to ask the guys @ ASUS what's up there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok......so what PSU has an 8+4 connector thats worth a damn?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So what PSU do I need



Anything  of high quality, and 600W or higher(according to the manual). I still say 850W is the sweet-spot.


Look for one with 8-pin, PLUS a 4+4, such as the fully modular Silverstone SST-ST75F-G 750W Gold-rated PSU I use for reviews...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Anything  of high quality, and 600W or higher(according to the manual). I still say 850W is the sweet-spot.
> 
> 
> Look for one with 8-pin, PLUS a 4+4, such as the fully modular Silverstone SST-ST75F-G 750W Gold-rated PSU I use for reviews...



Fuck $160?! Man this upgrade is becoming insane.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

There's other options..I just tend to recommend what I KNOW is good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> There's other options..I just tend to recommend what I KNOW is good.



Ok so what I have now is good. If I wanna OC Ill need to upgrade my PSU. This we are 100% on correct?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> There's other options..I just tend to recommend what I KNOW is good.



My 750 Quad Silencer has both an 8 pin and 4 pin. I hope 750 Watts is enough.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2011)

Will this work?
Athena Power 6" EPS-12V 8-pin Y-splitter Power Cab...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 15, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> May I ask why you are going for the Swiftech over what you already have?
> 
> This review says you'll be a few degrees better than what you have but much louder.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/39...igh_performance_cpu_cooler_review/index6.html



Probably cause he wants something new, maybe was considering water, but too expensive so this was a nice trade-off.

Yeah sweet board.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Will this work?
> Athena Power 6" EPS-12V 8-pin Y-splitter Power Cab...



Hell I dont know. Will it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2011)

was more directed at Dave. I could see an overdraw issue, but it depends on if your PSU is single rail or multi-rail I would assume; as to if the 8-pin can dump enough power to cover both plugs.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2011)

The manual is availbable at the Asus website. According to the manual it says use the 8 pin or a 4 pin in the 8 pin or use a 4 pin in the 4 pin. I would just use the 8 pin. The extra 4 pin connector is for extreme overclocking which you aren't going to come close to doing with that cooler.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> was more directed at Dave. I could see an overdraw issue, but it depends on if your PSU is single rail or multi-rail I would assume; as to if the 8-pin can dump enough power to cover both plugs.



Well I belive my PSU is multi rail.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I belive my PSU is multi rail.



Dave was throwing out 300W and 500W to the CPU power system, it might be pushing it for one line and likely why dave said he thinks you should go PSU rather than an adapter.

Although for $6 I'd grab it and try it

Also the TX750 seems to be a single 12V rail at 62A


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I belive my PSU is multi rail.



Your PSU has a single 60 amp 12v rail.


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

MM, I see that you've already got a quality Corsair PSU, so I'm surprised it doesn't have this connector.

I got my Corsair HX850W because of excellent reviews and while I know it definitely has the 4+4, because I'm using it, I'm reasonably sure it has the 8 pin one too which I'm not using - but check on the Corsair website first.

I can recommend my PSU which has been flawless for over a year or heck, that Kingwin reviewed here on TPU yesterday. That one is a bit less powerful than mine, but it's got even more quality and is a real monster!  

www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Kingwin/LZP-550


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Dave was throwing out 300W and 500W to the CPU power system, it might be pushing it for one line and likely why dave said he thinks you should go PSU rather than an adapter.
> 
> Although for $6 I'd grab it and try it
> 
> Also the TX750 seems to be a single 12V rail at 62A





erocker said:


> Your PSU has a single 60 amp 12v rail.



Wanna see fail?

<------------------


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wanna see fail?
> 
> <------------------



The entire TPU staff and community knows of your failures. We see it everyday my friend.

So anyways, your PSU is good, you only need the 8 pin connector for your motherboard and you can see for yourself by looking at the manual.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont get it......

you are 3 posts away from 10K or that we already seen your PSU?

Oohhhhhh you're the failure, now I get it


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Will this work?
> Athena Power 6" EPS-12V 8-pin Y-splitter Power Cab...



Yeah, that might do it. PSU is single rail, so all's good.



sneekypeet said:


> was more directed at Dave. I could see an overdraw issue, but it depends on if your PSU is single rail or multi-rail I would assume; as to if the 8-pin can dump enough power to cover both plugs.



Yeah, you got it covered.



erocker said:


> The manual is availbable at the Asus website. According to the manual it says use the 8 pin or a 4 pin in the 8 pin or use a 4 pin in the 4 pin. I would just use the 8 pin. The extra 4 pin connector is for extreme overclocking which you aren't going to come close to doing with that cooler.



Um, yes/no. My 1100T is pretty crappy( I binned CPUs for the worst-case example), but even under air I can hit over 300W, on problem. That's pushing the limit of what even an 8-pin can provide. Clearly ASUS has realized that this is possible, ro the 4-pin would not even exist there. But you are right, it's likely he won't hit that, but it's 100% possible with ANY 6-core AMD CPU, provided one has the balls to push that far.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Wanna see fail?



Actually, no, I don't, which is why I spoke up.


You should be perfectly fine, as I said before, try 8-pin first, and if that fails, try 4+4, if you can. If not, just realize that your overclock isn't limited by anything other than a lack of power delivery. you could try the adapter thingie Sneekypeet linked, too, if ya realyl want, but you know me..I want everyone using GOLD-rated or better PSUs, too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> The entire TPU staff and community knows of your failures. We see it everyday my friend.
> 
> So anyways, your PSU is good, you only need the 8 pin connector for your motherboard and you can see for yourself by looking at the manual.





sneekypeet said:


> I dont get it......
> 
> you are 3 posts away from 10K or that we already seen your PSU?
> 
> Oohhhhhh you're the failure, now I get it



See the thing was I read the manual but Dave scared the shit out of me. I thought I needed a new PSU to even boot. Also I was in fact referring to myself as a failure. Not knowing if I had single or duel rail......for shame.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Ha, sry dude, didn't mean to get your panties twisted. Just a pre-emptive strike against you running into any issues.


----------



## Flibolito (Jun 15, 2011)

That sniper G.Skill kit just came up on Shell Shocker see if they will match that MailMan.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Ha, sry dude, didn't mean to get your panties twisted. Just a pre-emptive strike against you running into any issues.



No thank you guys. I wont be doing any extreme OC on air. I just thought I was screwed on running stable. Thats why I panicked.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No thank you guys. I wont be doing any extreme OC on air. I just thought I was screwed on running stable. Thats why I panicked.



no extreme O/C?

You know you want the speed...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Just keep in mind that if your CPU is like mine, 4 GHz IS extreme. Like for me, I'd definitely need to plug in both CPU power plugs to even get maxed air clocks. I can pull over 300W on the Noctua NH-C14, and still not even hit 50c, so "extreme" is a relative "expression".


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Just keep in mind that if your CPU is like mine, 4 GHz IS extreme. Like for me, I'd definitely need to plug in both CPu power plugs to even get maxed air clocks. I can pull over 300W on the Noctua NH-C14, and still not even hit 50c, so "extreme" is a relative "expression".



Well if I run into an issue Ill know what it is. How is that ROG oc software?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Pretty damn good. It'll push further than you want to go, from my exprience with it. These ASUS boards are top-notch when it comes to VRM adjustments, BIOS, and software. The Crosshair V is all aobut taking your overlcock to the max, and all the functionality anyone will ever need, barring a couple of things, like fan control.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Pretty damn good. It'll push further than you want to go, from my exprience with it. These ASUS boards are top-notch when it comes to VRM adjustments, BIOS, and software.



FYI I was hitting 3.8 on a 4 pin. I thin an 8pin will get me to 4ghz.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, quite possibly. the board should actually let you go further than 4GHz, and depending on what you use to test, you might just hit that over 300W without any problem, and it'll be heavy load that the lack of plugging the other CPU_Power pins in rears it's ugly head.

you'll also find you need far less votlage to overlcock, as the current this VRM can provide is almost excessive. I think you are in for a real treat once you get it up and running.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd be *REALLY* surprised if the 8 pin doesn't have you 100% covered for overclocking... hell, out of the box 4 of the 8 pins are covered up!

Nor do I see anything in the manual that says you need power to all 12 pins to do any "extreme overclocking" - did I miss something?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, quite possibly. the board should actually let you go further than 4GHz, and depending on what you use to test, you might just hit that over 300W without any problem, and it'll be heavy load that the lack of plugging the other CPU_Power pins in rears it's ugly head.
> 
> you'll also find you need far less votlage to overlcock, as the current this VRM can provide is almost excessive. I think you are in for a real treat once you get it up and running.



All I want is 4ghz. I aint greedy lol


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

qubit said:


> MM, I see that you've already got a quality Corsair PSU, so I'm surprised it doesn't have this connector.
> 
> I got my Corsair HX850W because of excellent reviews and while I know it definitely has the 4+4, because I'm using it, I'm reasonably sure it has the 8 pin one too which I'm not using - but check on the Corsair website first.
> 
> ...



Sh*t, I forgot to say MM, that while your new mobo may well run perfectly well with using less auxiliary power connectors, I believe in playing it safe and always using all of them and preferably doing so with a PSU that has this natively, rather than using adapters. You then know that it was designed for this in mind.

Why?

Because you don't know what long term overstress can be done to the tracks and other components. As you know, they do this to spread the current draw over more tracks and components, so long term having more current through less tracks may cause overheating damage and grief. It can start showing up as slight, random instability too and you'll never know where it's coming from. :shadedshu

Not worth the risk in my book, especially with a nice new system like that.  ...and especially not if you want to overclock it.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I'd be *REALLY* surprised if the 8 pin doesn't have you 100% covered for overclocking... hell, out of the box 4 of the 8 pins are covered up!
> 
> Nor do I see anything in the manual that says you need power to all 12 pins to do any "extreme overclocking" - did I miss something?



Yep. Watch 420W get sucked up in 3DMark VANTAGE(note that this is not prime95 or LinX load). 420W is not possible over just the 8-pin, and ASUS added the extra 4-pin, because it just might be needed depending on your CPU, and how far you push clocks.:











Plus, add what qubit said.



Also note that it's only the 6-cores that draw this much..quads aren't so bad.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 15, 2011)

this mobo is confusing  im planning to grab one is my ax850 good for this mobo?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yep. Watch 420W get sucked up in 3DMark VANTAGE(note that this is not prime95 or LinX load). 420W is not possible over just the 8-pin, and ASUS added the extra 4-pin, because it just might be needed depending on your CPU, and how far you push clocks.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF Dave.....really WTF.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

ERazer said:


> this mobo is confusing  im planning to grab one is my ax850 good for this mobo?



Yes, it includes 2x EPS connector, so you are good to go.



TheMailMan78 said:


> WTF Dave.....really WTF.





Whut? someone asked the other day, stating that 300W would cause CPU to blow up. Here's proof it doesn't, if done right. NO big deal; just realize this board is KILLER for OC.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yep. Watch 420W get sucked up in 3DMark VANTAGE(note that this is not prime95 or LinX load). 420W is not possible over just the 8-pin, and ASUS added the extra 4-pin, because it just might be needed depending on your CPU, and how far you push clocks.:
> 
> Plus, add what qubit said.
> 
> Also note that it's only the 6-cores that draw this much..quads aren't so bad.



Yikes!  Doesn't some of that load come over the 12v on the 24 pin?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> Yikes!  Doesn't some of that load come over the 12v on the 24 pin?



Nope. 24-pin is not connected to CPU VRM on ANY current product, AFAIK.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, it includes 2x EPS connector, so you are good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind. Thought that was smoke not LN. I need a drink.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nevermind. Thought that was smoke not LN. I need a drink.





Got your heat racing a bit? ASUS can cause that.

OK, now I feel like a fanboy. Clearly ASUS has impressed me with thier latest products, and hopefully they get these other boards in my hands real soon, so I can help you guys out maximizing your systems.

And cool  stuff, ain't it. Board isn't even sweating yet, @ 420W.

I recall someone stating gold-coating a turd doesn't make sense...but sometimes...like here, it does.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Also note that it's only the 6-cores that draw this much..quads aren't so bad.



sooo....wait the 8 core could draw more?

interesting.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> sooo....wait the 8 core could draw more?
> 
> interesting.



BD is a different architecture all together. Who knows. But looking at my new board I think it could.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yep. Watch 420W get sucked up in 3DMark VANTAGE(note that this is not prime95 or LinX load). 420W is not possible over just the 8-pin, and ASUS added the extra 4-pin, because it just might be needed depending on your CPU, and how far you push clocks.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being on a single rail PSU this doesn't really matter.  The 420w will be deliveried through the 8-pin connector.  The connector might melt, but until it does, the CPU will get the power.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> sooo....wait the 8 core could draw more?
> 
> interesting.



Umm..did you miss the whole thing about the pins being larger in BD? You think maybe that's so they can accept more current? 



newtekie1 said:


> Being on a single rail PSU this doesn't really matter.  The 420w will be deliveried through the 8-pin connector.  The connector might melt, but until it does, the CPU will get the power.



Sure, but then of course you understand why i made a point of saying something. Also, I am pretty sure the board will do 500W ++.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Being on a single rail PSU this doesn't really matter.  The 420w will be deliveried through the 8-pin connector.  The connector might melt, but until it does, the CPU will get the power.



I aint to worried. Ill be on air with a mild 4ghz OC. I think I got it made in the shade as far as power goes..


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I aint to worried. Ill be on air with a mild 4ghz OC. I think I got it made in the shade as far as power goes..



Yeah, you should be fine.  My board has two 8-pin connectors, I've only ever used one(because for some iditoic reason Corsair only has a single 8-pin on the HX850:shadedshu).  The second connector is almost always just there for extreme current draws, but even under water I doubt you would ever see the need to use it.  It is only when you start using DICE or LN2 that it becomes "necessary".


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

I cant believe I hit 10k posts and it wasn't a troll. My first posts on TPU were in panic. 10k posts later its still panic. lol


----------



## theeldest (Jun 15, 2011)

Point of Interest: The manual for the Crosshair V lists a few options for the Over Current Protection on the CPU (page 3-9). It'll let you set it at max of 140%.

With an 8-pin (336 watts) & 4-pin (168 watts) you'd be at 504 watts total available. If you wanted to go up to 140% that gets you just over 700 watts. So it looks like with adequate cooling, your 750 watt PSU may be the first thing to go (aside from burning a proc).

I'm getting the same board. I can't wait!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dave you think that thing will pull 336 or anywhere near it at 4ghz? I remember you talking about that draw in another thread.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 10k posts later its still panic. lol



I know, I can have that effect on even you. I told you I was the bigger troll, but you didn't want to listen...






TheMailMan78 said:


> Dave you think that thing will pull 336 or anywhere near it at 4ghz? I remember you talking about that draw in another thread.



My CPU does. So yeah, it's possible. I'd have to play with your CPU to know 100% for sure, and part of the only way is to use a clamp meter like in that vid.


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> *I cant believe I hit 10k posts and it wasn't a troll.* My first posts on TPU were in panic. 10k posts later its still panic. lol



Better go back and edit post 10000 then.  Just think if you had a dollar for each post...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I know, I can have that effect on even you. I told you I was the bigger troll, but you didn't want to listen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't challenge me in Troll Fu. I am from the south Bullshaolin temple.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

. No real troll here, though. I haven't even begun, and my trolls are so epic, you never see them until it's too late.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> . No real troll here, though. I haven't even begun, and my trolls are so epic, you never see them until it's too late.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

You just lost, man, just lost. I told ya...you never even saw it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You just lost, man, just lost. I told ya...you never even saw it.



Weak.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Weak.



Losers always end up with that attitude. Should have just kept on reading instead of typing...

Eventually you'll learn.







Anyway, keep us UPDATED on your awesome new RIG!!! Back to writing for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Losers always end up with that attitude. Should have just kept on reading instead of typing...
> 
> Eventually you'll learn.



Please. You maybe a good reviewer and can troll with technical stuff. But bullshitting your way through an argument you know nothing about is an art.  We should hold a poll whos a bigger troll.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, you may be the more prolific troll, no doubt. I am just a wee bit more talented, that I do not need as much practice in that art as you do.

.


OK, now I really gotta get back to my review writing, stop trolling me!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 15, 2011)

That's some kickass hardware!  but will it play DNF?   That's about all the troll i got in me..


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> That's some kickass hardware!  *but will it play DNF?*   That's about all the troll i got in me..


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2011)

Tolling is sooo 2010. Now, if there's something intelligent that needs to be discussed in this thread, fine. If not I'm closing the troll bridge.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> Tolling is sooo 2010. Now, if there's something intelligent that needs to be discussed in this thread, fine. If not I'm closing the troll bridge.



No no. I wont troll anymore. I wanna post pics and such when I get the goods in.



HossHuge said:


> May I ask why you are going for the Swiftech over what you already have?
> 
> This review says you'll be a few degrees better than what you have but much louder.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/39...igh_performance_cpu_cooler_review/index6.html



Sorry I didnt reply Hoss. I am going with the Swiftech because I have a first gen H50. That pump I don't think will last to much longer. Its almost at the 2 year mark I belive. Don't wanna risk it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No no. I wont troll anymore. I wanna post pics and such when I get the goods in.



I want pictures too! I may get that board for one of my 1055t's and then a BD down the road.

EDIT: The last 1055t board 890 board has the black socket, but the oldest one has the white socket. I'll replace that one.


----------



## erixx (Jun 15, 2011)

Funny thread as few, but regarding OC and 4GHz etc...: BF2 plus OpFlash RedRiver have issues when too much overclocked... Just in case you like any of these games... whcih of course... is not the case... hehe


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

erixx said:


> Funny thread as few, but regarding OC and 4GHz etc...: BF2 plus OpFlash RedRiver have issues when too much overclocked... Just in case you like any of these games... whcih of course... is not the case... hehe



Yeah I remember BF2 being sensitive to OC. Fallout 3 was too before the first patch. As long as BF3 isn't sensitive Ill be ok


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I remember BF2 being sensitive to OC. Fallout 3 was too before the first patch. As long as BF3 isn't sensitive Ill be ok



everything can be fixed with more voltage, thats why they put that power extra socket on there


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 15, 2011)

BC2 is the most "sensitive" game I have ever come across as yet.


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I remember BF2 being sensitive to OC. Fallout 3 was too before the first patch. As long as BF3 isn't sensitive Ill be ok



I don't see how an app can be 'sensitive' to an overclock. If specific apps fail when the CPU is overclocked, it simply means that it's not quite stable is all. I reckon a Prime95 stress test would likely fail on such a system.

Now, take my system for example. It's been overclocked to 4.11GHz for over two years and it's solid as a rock. _Nothing_ is sensitive to its clock speed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

No I have seen some damn good OCers run into issues with BF2 and OC.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

qubit said:


> I reckon a Prime95 stress test would likely fail on such a system.



Nope, and that's why it's mentioned. I can pass every stress test you can think of, but none ofthem use the full system like BF2 does.


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I have seen some damn good OCers run into issues with BF2 and OC.





cadaveca said:


> Nope, and that's why it's mentioned. I can pass every stress test you can think of, but none ofthem use the full system like BF2 does.



In that case, it sounds like BF2 is simply showing up a weakness that other apps don't ie it's a damned good stress test! 

What sort of glitches do you see?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

qubit said:


> In that case, it sounds like BF2 is simply showing up a weakness that other apps don't ie it's a damned good stress test!
> 
> What sort of glitches do you see?



A good game works a system like no stress test can. Kinda like doing time trials vs a real race.


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A good game works a system like no stress test can. Kinda like doing time trials vs a real race.



Yeah, I'll bet. 

Now a confession: I bought BF2 ages ago and still haven't got round to playing it. It must be one of 20 damned games I've never played.  Boy, Steam is good at extracting my money with time-limited low price offers!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new rig. Whens the next GPU or another 5850 for xfire coming?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Congrats on the new rig. Whens the next GPU or another 5850 for xfire coming?



Another 5850 as this upgrade was charity to me. I'm broke. I am freelancing for a person to pay them back.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 15, 2011)

Not a bad road to take. 5850's are still a powerful combo. You can probably pick one up used for 150 - 170. Same route I went. I didn't see the need to go to the 69xx series nor spend that much on a 580.

Maybe try to find a used 5970, that would be nice.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Not a bad road to take. 5850's are still a powerful combo. You can probably pick one up used for 150 - 170. Same route I went. I didn't see the need to go to the 69xx series nor spend that much on a 580.
> 
> Maybe try to find a used 5970, that would be nice.



No the same guy that hooked me up with these parts is also going 580 or 7xxx series when they come out. When he does Ill pick up his 5850 for a song.


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No the same guy that hooked me up with these parts is also going 580 or 7xxx series when they come out. When he does Ill pick up his 5850 for a song.



Decent performance. Sounds good.


----------



## caleb (Jun 15, 2011)

spam.


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

caleb said:


> spam.



What's spam? You? lol


----------



## caleb (Jun 15, 2011)

No I mean the GPU.


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

caleb said:


> No I mean the GPU.



Ok.  I don't think there's anything wrong with them, myself. You had a bad experience with them?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

caleb said:


> No I mean the GPU.



5850 is spam? What?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2011)

I've scrolled down every page.. all I saw was.. cat, fish, cat, someone, cat, fish, someone.. if the thread was going to be like that.. use the PMs! lol..

Nah, MM glad to see that op! I can't wait for the system up and running.. Maybe now there will be a learning of said Oc?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I've scrolled down every page.. all I saw was.. cat, fish, cat, someone, cat, fish, someone.. if the thread was going to be like that.. use the PMs! lol..
> 
> Nah, MM glad to see that op! I can't wait for the system up and running.. Maybe now there will be a learning of said Oc?



Well I hope so. Looking forward to some decent clocks.

As for this thread its typical of threads I start to lose any coherency after about 6 pages. I guess its part of my freewheeling spirit.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> cat, fish, cat, someone, cat, fish, someone





Ah, you caught it! I wondered when someone would notice!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Ah, you caught it! I wondered when someone would notice!!



Alien, fish, alien.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Alien, fish, alien.



, angry monkey!

Back to the topic of components, your personal failures, and the fact that I dont think you have the skills to make this PC boot the first time correctly. 


Less about trolls, trolling, or other off topic banter please


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 15, 2011)

Note my thanks was mainly towards the sweet burn as opposed to the on topic directive!

Oops, back on topic!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> sweet burn



That's fine too


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> , angry monkey!
> 
> Back to the topic of components, your personal failures, and the fact that I dont think you have the skills to make this PC boot the first time correctly.
> 
> ...



Says the man who just learned you lose things when the are not backed up 

On topic: I wonder if my FPS will improve now that I have new RAM and a proper mobo.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Says the man who just learned you lose things when the are not backed up
> 
> On topic: I wonder if my FPS will improve now that I have new RAM and a proper mobo.



Not by much.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> you lose things



you only loose it if you cant afford software to retrieve it I found it just fine


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> Not by much.



So what will I see an improve in? I mean you know my habits. Photoshop, Illustrator, Gaming and porn.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So what will I see an improve in? I mean you know my habits. Photoshop, Illustrator, Gaming and porn.



You'll see an improvement in overclocking, system stability and stuff like that. You're still using the same CPU afterall. It's where you take it with the new board that will yield in results.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> You'll see an improvement in overclocking, system stability and stuff like that. You're still using the same CPU afterall. It's where you take it with the new board that will yield in results.



I'm curious to see what 8 gigs at 1866 will bring in Photoshop reaction.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm curious to see what 8 gigs at 1866 will bring in Photoshop reaction.



With a Thuban.. not much. With a Bulldozer, who knows. You WANT lower timings over frequency as frequency does little with AMD. Get those timings low and you'll get your latency down then you'll notice a good difference in Photoshop and even day to day crap.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> everything can be fixed with more voltage, thats why they put that power extra socket on there



+1 lol 



erocker said:


> With a Thuban.. not much. With a Bulldozer, who knows. You WANT lower timings over frequency as frequency does little with AMD. Get those timings low and you'll get your latency down then you'll notice a good difference in Photoshop and even day to day crap.



does the same idea go with ddr2?, i can run between 800-1200 stable but cas rises as does latency with increased freq
800 cas4 1200 cas6


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> +1 lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find a good balance. Test out different configurations. If I'm not mistaken, with DDR2 the sweet spot is around 1000mhz with cas 4 if you can do it. Also, you want your CPU/NB frequency a little less than double that of the RAM frequency. With DDR2, you don't really need to mess with it, but with DDR3 you do to alleviate any bottleneck.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 16, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> That's some kickass hardware!  but will it play DNF?   That's about all the troll i got in me..



my 9600GT can play DNF

awesome upgrade MM


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 16, 2011)

caleb said:


> spam.





caleb said:


> No I mean the GPU.



You trolling or You jelly..

xfire 5850's with Phenom @ 4ghz is at least 8K in 3dmark11. That will put out some nice frame rates in almost every modern game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just realized I do not have any SATA optical drives. I am still running IDE and the new board doesn't offer it. lol


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

Oops... lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just realized I do not have any SATA optical drives. I am still running IDE and the new board doesn't offer it. lol



doesn't best buy sell converters? check.. might be some money... if I had the funds I'd give ya a loan for a sata optical.. but, I don't


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> doesn't best buy sell converters? check.. might be some money... if I had the funds I'd give ya a loan for a sata optical.. but, I don't



Naaaa Ill go to best buy and pick up a 50 buck optical.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 17, 2011)

you should be able to get one off newegg way cheaper than that... or a tigerdirect retail outlet if one is nearby


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok I got all the parts in but the RAM. They sent the RAM via the post office......and of course its late.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2011)

Couldn't you just use your current ram till the new stuff gets there? Kinda curious to here what you think about the new goodies.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Couldn't you just use your current ram till the new stuff gets there? Kinda curious to here what you think about the new goodies.



All I have is DDR2 Ram.

Anyway the cooler is massive and heavy (Thats what she said).

The mobo is sick. Even the packaging is awesome.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2011)

Dammit. Guess I'll hit ya up next week.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Dammit. Guess I'll hit ya up next week.



Well the RAM might be here today of tomorrow. If not Monday.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> today of tomorrow



I see. Been out in the sun much?

Well if you need some tips, you know where I'm at.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

Meh just checked the mail. No go. IF its not here by tomorrow then I am screwed until next friday because of work.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, I figured. Such is life.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a question. The motherboard only came with 3 6G SATA cables. However I need to connect 4 devices. Three HD and a optical drive. Can I use standard 3G SATA cables for the optical or does it have to be 6G SATA?


----------



## qubit (Jun 18, 2011)

Standard will do.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> Standard will do.



Sure?


----------



## qubit (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes. The physical connector is the same and you're only connecting an optical drive, which is waay slower than a HD, so you'll have no issues with corrupted signals or performance degradation.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok I got everything up and running. I am now updating the software and stuff. However I have one question.

When the system boots up. Even before th bios splash screen shows it say something to the effect. 

*Asmedia AHCI support USB 3.0 support. SMART varified. No Device found.*

Now thats not exactly what it says but its close. Right after that the bios splash screen comes up and the computer boots fine. What is this? Anyone know?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok I got everything up and running. I am now updating the software and stuff. However I have one question.
> 
> When the system boots up. Even before th bios splash screen shows it say something to the effect.
> 
> ...



Do you have anything hooked up to the front USB 3.0 port?

I'm just pulling something out of my ass because I really don't know if that would cause it, but what the hell? It's a suggestion.

I have a question for you too. What was your final solution for hooking up the power supply?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 19, 2011)

If it's just hard drives and an optical drive, I suggest changing the AHCI mode (in the BIOS) into IDE mode, subtype enhanced.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Do you have anything hooked up to the front USB 3.0 port?
> 
> I'm just pulling something out of my ass because I really don't know if that would cause it, but what the hell? It's a suggestion.
> 
> I have a question for you too. What was your final solution for hooking up the power supply?



I am about to reboot after an update. I had the same idea about the USB 3.0 thing. Ill let you know.

I ended up using just the 8pin. This board can run off of a single 4 pin if needed. Just no OC. However with the 8 pin I might be able to pull some mild OC. Ill keep you posted.



Chevalr1c said:


> If it's just hard drives and an optical drive, I suggest changing the AHCI mode (in the BIOS) into IDE mode, subtype enhanced.



Using an SSD. Gotta run in AHCI mode.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 19, 2011)

I see.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

AHCI isnt that like for hot plugging sata drives?
EDI: Hot swapping


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I ended up using just the 8pin. This board can run off of a single 4 pin if needed. Just no OC. However with the 8 pin I might be able to pull some mild OC. Ill keep you posted.



You should bet more than a "mild" oc with an 8 pin. 4-4.2ghz should be no problem.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 19, 2011)

But without AHCI on an SSD it won't allow trim support ( I _think_), also i believe the USB 3.0 error your getting is because .. 

You don't have anything connected.

Just speculation on my part.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> You should bet more than a "mild" oc with an 8 pin. 4-4.2ghz should be no problem.



Just to let you know the RAM is reading 1600 right now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2011)

Unpluging everything from the USB 3.0 slots did nothing. It also mentions something about lagacy USB 2.0


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Unpluging everything from the USB 3.0 slots did nothing. It also mentions something about lagacy USB 2.0



Do the USB ports work when you have them plugged in? Could it be a driver issue? 

I wish I was smart enough to give you a definitive answer, but I have to work with what I have here.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 20, 2011)

Mailman, pics or this isn't happening. Sorry, GTFO!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

Il will as soon as my wife gets home. She has the camera.

Anyway everything seems to be ok. Tryed that Asus auto tune feature and it bombed the piss out of it. Uninstall lol.


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Tryed that Asus auto tune feature and it bombed the piss out of it. Uninstall lol.



Told you so.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I will as soon as my wife gets home. She has the camera.



Good stuff.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

Note to anyone who buys this board. DO NOT install the Asus software. Just the drivers. 

Heres why its good and bad.

1. Its nice to be able to adjust bios settings in windows.

2. Its bad to adjust bios settings in windows.

.........FU Erocker. Just figured I'd say that before I hear another "I told you so". lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol.. you should know better with the amount of posts you have...


now, with the lie... where are the pictures!


----------



## qubit (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> .........FU Erocker. Just figured I'd say that before I hear another "I told you so". lol



I can feel a custom infraction coming on, lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol.. you should know better with the amount of posts you have...
> 
> 
> now, with the lie... where are the pictures!



Yeah I know. But it looked so shiny and pretty. I had to try it.







Tonight Ill have pictures.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok I got everything up and running. I am now updating the software and stuff. However I have one question.
> 
> When the system boots up. Even before th bios splash screen shows it say something to the effect.
> 
> ...



You have on that board:

USB 3.0 info you got for this...
USB 3.0 = ASMedia controller( maybe a ASM 1042 )

Smart and no device info for this...
PCIE to SATA bridge = ASMedia ASM1061 controller
1 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), red (port facing up on MB)
1 x eSATA 6Gb/s port(s), red (port at rear on back panel)

My best guess, as I have not gotten a first hand look at the board yet.

Edit: The manual says the USB 3.0 is a ASMedia ASM1403... cannot find any info on that chip.  Oh well, you can look on the board probably, if you ever need to know which chip it is for sure.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

95Viper said:


> You have on that board:
> 
> USB 3.0 info you got for this...
> USB 3.0 = ASMedia controller( maybe a ASM 1042 )
> ...



REAYTH got the same board and gets the same message. I'm not sure how to disable it. Ill take a picture of the message tonight also.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 20, 2011)

You can or should be able to turn on some type of fast or quick boot. 

It is the same sort of thing, if you had a PCIe card plugged in with an option rom; it is just giving you the info not an error.

Look at Section 3.7 and page 3-34 of the manual:

Option ROM Messages [default: Force BIOS]
[Force Bios] The third-party ROM messages will be forced to display during the boot sequence.
[Keep Current] The third-party ROM messages will be displayed only if the third-party manufacturer had set the device to do so.

Try putting that to the [Keep Current].


Other than that, you would have to dis-able those ports in the bios.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

95Viper said:


> You can or should be able to turn on some type of fast or quick boot.
> 
> It is the same sort of thing, if you had a PCIe card plugged in with an option rom; it is just giving you the info not an error.
> 
> ...



Ya know I was gonna do that last night but I had no idea WTF it was. Ill try it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just tryed it and that worked. Thanks Viper!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

Some images. If someone wants to see something close up let me know....
















No Mario...





One day I wanna braid the cables.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 20, 2011)

So you're not lying.



Looks good!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> So you're not lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!



Yeah I just wish it was cleaner. I wanna braid the cables but I dont wanna take it apart again lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I just wish it was cleaner. I wanna braid the cables but I dont wanna take it apart again lol



Would suggest getting a modular PSU but that's a bit over kill really. Captain Hindsight says; you should have made a better job on the cables when your replaced the mobo.

Captain Hindsight is a dick!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Would suggest getting a modular PSU but that's a bit over kill really. Captain Hindsight says; you should have made a better job on the cables when your replaced the mobo.
> 
> Captain Hindsight is a dick!



I did. But since its not modular is a bitch to hide them all.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

You could just buy extensions..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You could just buy extensions..



I don't like horses.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't like horses.






Figures. The uncivilized always do.

Anyway, I think probably about 50% of the time you see sleeved cables, they are extensions. Shouldn't be a big deal for those not trying LN2. Sneekypeet got his from another user here...they seem top-notch.



erocker said:


> Told you so.



You guys are just amateurs when it comes to OC software. Worked fine for me...set clocks a bit high, but you gotta expect that. Needless to say, the BIOS is so functional, software isn't needed if ya know whut you are doing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Figures. The uncivilized always do.
> 
> Anyway, I think probably about 50% of the time you see sleeved cables, they are extensions. Shouldn't be a big deal for those not trying LN2. Sneekypeet got his from another user here...they seem top-notch.
> 
> ...



All I did was hit auto tune and it bombed after 5 minutes. When I rebooted it gave me a massive 2% clock boost. lol


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All I did was hit auto tune and it bombed after 5 minutes. When I rebooted it gave me a massive 2% clock boost. lol



Ram, most likely. It OC's by upping the HTT, so you've gotta drop ram, NB, and HT multis beforehand.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Ram, most likely. It OC's by upping the HTT, so you've gotta drop ram, NB, and HT multis beforehand.



Well thats not "auto tuning" then is it?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well thats not "auto tuning" then is it?



I like to call it "Dummy Guard".


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I like to call it "Dummy Guard".



If the bios is at default then I should be able to hit "auto tune" and the software does the rest. But it doesn't.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If the bios is at default then I should be able to his "auto tune" and the software does the rest. But it doesn't.



No software does. Again, refer to my earlier definition.


And really, I do agree. However, differences in possible installed components prevents that, IMHO, so to me, it's just expected tweaking.

Memory timings and such are an issue too, of course.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> No software does. Again, refer to my earlier definition.



But that makes no sense. The whole point of that software was to take the "thinking" out of OC. If I still have to go into the bios and mess with the settings then WTF is the point?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But that makes no sense. The whole point of that software was to take the "thinking" out of OC. If I still have to go into the bios and mess with the settings then WTF is the point?



It saves you time manually adjusting settings while scaling the HTT up. You OC properly by eliminating all factors, and focusing on one alone, not do it all at once.

It's not perfectly intuitive, but neither is OCing, overall, anyway.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It saves you time manually adjusting settings while scaling the HTT up. You OC properly by eliminating all factors, and focusing on one alone, not do it all at once.
> 
> It's not perfectly intuitive, but neither is OCing, overall, anyway.



Well I don't like it. Its misleading.

Anyway I am going to knock my volts up to 1.47v and the multi up to 20 and see what happens.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Give up on that thuban since its junk


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Give up on that thuban since its junk
> 
> http://files.sharenator.com/75378_TrollFace_Im_beginning_to_troll_FB-s604x453-112747.png



lulz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lulz



I had to do it. Ive been away for a while


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

EVERYTHING you need to know about OC, and BIOS settings for your board is here(yes, I mean everything):

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

I just ran the OC tuner within the bios and it instantly rebooted with this OC. Where in the hell did this OC come from? Pre-set?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

Kinda. Your board has the TPU switch, no?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Kinda. Your board has the TPU switch, no?



yeah. I just find it strange it provides an OC like that (seems stable) with just one selection in the bios.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> yeah. I just find it strange it provides an OC like that (seems stable) with just one selection in the bios.



Well, the TPU switch has an series of settings based on CPU that are generally stable for any chip. The autoOC seems to start at that point.

Personally, I prefer high HTT.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Well, the TPU switch has an series of settings based on CPU that are generally stable for any chip. The autoOC seems to start at that point.
> 
> Personally, I prefer high HTT.



But I didnt hit the switch. It just hit OC tuner in the bios.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But I didnt hit the switch. It just hit OC tuner in the bios.



I know. When you use the OCtuner, it should start from the TPU switch clocks.

That's where those clocks came from.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I know. When you use the OCtuner, it should start from the TPU switch clocks.
> 
> That's where those clocks came from.



So these clocks are what Asus deems "safe" for the components it sees onboard? Seems to good to be true. What should I use for stability checking? OCCT?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So these clocks are what Asus deems "safe" for the components it sees onboard? Seems to good to be true. What should I use for stability checking? OCCT?



I use IntelBurnTest and Prime95, myself. Then games.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I use IntelBurnTest and Prime95, myself. Then games.



Just ran the burn test and shes good. Hit 56c was the highest. Not bad for air.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 20, 2011)

No not bad at all. In summer no less. Got the AC kicking?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No not bad at all. In summer no less. Got the AC kicking?



yeah its about 78f in the house. 97f outside lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a little over twice ambient during burn test then. Not bad at all.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 20, 2011)

youll be fine. just plug the 8 pin in. my evga classified is the same way except it has 2 8 pins and just plug it into one. just one 8 pin delivers 375w. I dont think you will be going over that mailman.

I like using OCCT and Prime. IBT is just to much.


----------



## theeldest (Jun 20, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> youll be fine. just plug the 8 pin in. my evga classified is the same way except it has 2 8 pins and just plug it into one. just one 8 pin delivers 375w. I dont think you will be going over that mailman.
> 
> I like using OCCT and Prime. IBT is just to much.



EPS12v 8-pin = 336 Watts.

(not trying to be a jerk, just like being precise)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

How do these volts look?


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just ran the OC tuner within the bios and it instantly rebooted with this OC. Where in the hell did this OC come from? Pre-set?
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110620/Untitled-1.jpg



Are you running these settings now? They're kinda yucky, especially the RAM and CPU/NB. CPU overclock with that voltage is good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Are you running these settings now? They're kinda yucky, especially the RAM and CPU/NB. CPU overclock with that voltage is good.



Yeah thats what it picked out with the OC tune in the bios. Whats yucky? To high?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

too low..same stuff I told ya.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> too low..same stuff I told ya.



I know but I wanted others feedback.


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2011)

Get your timnigs lower, your CPU/NB frequency higher. They're both a bottleneck in your system right now.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> Get your timnigs lower, your CPU/NB frequency higher. They're both a bottleneck in your system right now.



I'm afraid that trying to get much outta those sticks may be hard. He might be better up upping the divider, and getting the ram closer to it's stock speed.

I told him to aim for 2800NB.


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2011)

I think hitting 1400-ish mhz on the RAM at cl7 shoudl be attainable at the least. I'm not sure if tRCD can be set to 7 though. Perhaps start at 7 9-7-24 and keep the voltage around 1.65?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2011)

might even get 7-8-7 1600.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am so close to just putting it at stock and saying "fuck it" until bulldozer lol


----------



## qubit (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am so close to just putting it at stock and saying "fuck it" until bulldozer lol



I know the feeling.

My E8500's stock speed is 3.16GHz. I wanted to clear a GHz overclock for that feel-good factor, but the highest I could manage with total stability was 4.11GHz. If I could just get 4.20 out of it, I'd be very happy, but if falls over intermittently.

I'm sure that by really digging into the BIOS and fine tuning every setting (it's _loaded_) and perhaps better cooling I could do it, but in the end I just couldn't be bothered with all this faffing around. And now the system is old anyway and an i5 and later processors blow it out of the water, so I'm even less bothered.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It only has one 4+4 CPU connector. Which is why I brought this up in the first place.



you can use both in the 8 pin ,I read on the ASUS forums the other 4 pin is for extreme overclocks on BD it will feed the ram too .You only need one 4pin plug in the 8 pin or both in the 8 pin.Just pop the black cap off.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Necro-bump to join the club and to hijack M.M.'s thread for a bit. Here's what UPS just dropped off.







I won't be able to install until Saturday, but it's still nice having it here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2011)

Damn_Smooth said:


> Necro-bump to join the club and to hijack M.M.'s thread for a bit. Here's what UPS just dropped off.
> 
> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i365/Damn_Smooth/IMG_20110915_195108.jpg
> 
> I won't be able to install until Saturday, but it's still nice having it here.



The motherboard.......I agree with it. Be sure to update the bios. The last revisions had some really nice updates it in.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Will do man. Hopefully I won't fuck anything up before I get to that stage.


----------

